# Gas dryer won't shut off



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

My gas dryer will not shut off. You set for a cycle hit the start and all is fine gets to the end of the cycle it stops.BUT the timer keeps going untill it hits the next cycle and all by itself it just fires back up.You hit the start button when the timers at stop nothing happens.Im wondering if theres a short in there or somthing. I pulled of all the knobs cleaned them but it still won't stop. I have to unplug it.again when it reaches the end of the cycle its comes to *a compleat stop* but the timer will continue to run and when it reaches the next cycle it will *start right up* start button does not apper to be sticking as it pushes back out and works.could a wire be shorting out. Its a kenmore 60 series gas dryer.Heavy duty softheat large capacity.Any ideas.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> My gas dryer will not shut off. You set for a cycle hit the start and all is fine gets to the end of the cycle it stops.BUT the timer keeps going untill it hits the next cycle and all by itself it just fires back up.You hit the start button when the timers at stop nothing happens.Im wondering if theres a short in there or somthing. I pulled of all the knobs cleaned them but it still won't stop. I have to unplug it.again when it reaches the end of the cycle its comes to *a compleat stop* but the timer will continue to run and when it reaches the next cycle it will *start right up* start button does not apper to be sticking as it pushes back out and works.could a wire be shorting out. Its a kenmore 60 series gas dryer.Heavy duty softheat large capacity.Any ideas.


 you could keep doing wash.

the timer probably has a cam on it which triggers a microswitch
which turns off the timer clock motor.

cams are often held in place with a set screw which might
have loosened and it is slipping.

microswitch may have gone bad or has become disconnected.
if bad it can be replaced with a moderate amount of work.

i didn't look up details on your machine nor do i have
first hand knowledge of it. just some diy thinking 
on my part. i did see some photos of kenmore
 dryers that came up and they looked like
mechanical timers with a clock motor and that
is what my comments assume.


----------



## karnak (Apr 25, 2005)

I have to agree with johnpost, sounds like you have a problem with the timer. I've worked on a few Kenmore's and all the ones I've seen don't have too many user serviceable parts, that is to say you can't buy any parts for the timer itself. They want to sell you a new timer. If the dryer is fairly old and wore out you may consider buying a used one as the timers can be quite costly. I found an old Kenmore in a second hand shop for 40 bucks and been using it for eight years with no problems.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

seams like if its unpluged for a long period if time then it shuts off.but if the timer keeps going why would it start back up after it hits the shut off part cause the timer will go through a cycle then stop like it supposed too but the timer keeps going and when it reaches the next cycle it starts right back up.and its not supposed too untill you press the start button. Even If I open the door and close it it starts right back up and before I had to hit the start button to restart it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think johnpost has hit it, the timer has a problem. I'd pull that and look it over, chances are the problem will be in your hand.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> seams like if its unpluged for a long period if time then it shuts off.but if the timer keeps going why would it start back up after it hits the shut off part cause the timer will go through a cycle then stop like it supposed too but the timer keeps going and when it reaches the next cycle it starts right back up.and its not supposed too untill you press the start button. Even If I open the door and close it it starts right back up and before I had to hit the start button to restart it.


 it reaches the intended shut off point and doesn't.

the timer mechanism is driven by a clock motor, the motor
has two switches that can turn it on. one switch is on the
timer shaft, that switch is on unless the timer is at zero;
the cam on the timer shaft shuts off a microswitch.
the other switch is the start switch, this must be
held closed (this moves the motor until the switch on the
shaft closes).

the switch on the shaft is a microswitch closed
by a cam. often these cams are positioned with
a set screw. if this cam has loosened and is slipping
it never pushs the microswitch causing it to open
and shut off the timer motor.

i don't have direct experience with your model
nor am i an appliance repairer, just some diy
skill.

as mentioned kenmore may have few user
serviceable parts or replacements without
replacing whole unit.

even if that is the situation often the
microswitch is the only easily replaceable
part. the switch is often a common
type used in many appliances.

so if the cam has loosened then it 
might be able to be repositioned and
tightened. if the microswitch has 
become disconneted the wire can
be reconnected. if the microswitch
has gone bad it might be able to be
replaced.

unplug the dryer and explore the timer.
just keep the screws straight and take
notes about what's what so you get
it back together.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok it will reach the shut off point and shut off just like its supposed to.But the timer will still be turning and the dryer will stay off untill the timer hits the next cycle then start up by it self. It used to be solved by removing the dial and cleaning out any lint and that would solve it but not no more.Right now its back to normal.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> seams like if its unpluged for a long period if time then it shuts off.but if the timer keeps going why would it start back up after it hits the shut off part cause the timer will go through a cycle then stop like it supposed too but the timer keeps going and when it reaches the next cycle it starts right back up.and its not supposed too untill you press the start button. *Even If I open the door and close it it starts right back up and before I had to hit the start button to restart it*.





johnpost said:


> it reaches the intended shut off point and doesn't.
> 
> the timer mechanism is driven by a clock motor, the motor
> has two switches that can turn it on. one switch is on the
> ...





lexmarks567 said:


> ok it will reach the shut off point and shut off just like its supposed to.*But the timer will still be turning and the dryer will stay off untill the timer hits the next cycle then start up by it self. *It used to be solved by removing the dial and cleaning out any lint and that would solve it but not no more.Right now its back to normal.


If Johnpost is correct in the way he describes the cycling of the dryer, then it sounds to me like your restart switch is also "perminently on" ...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Plainly reloading the operating system following a full format of the dryer will be of benefit though?

<attempt at dry(er) humour here>


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

If the switch is bad...look and see if it is still under warranty. If it isn't, go to a local appliance store (the smaller ones are generally better about getting parts for you) and order the parts for it. After that, you can either a)fix it yourself, or b) have a professional fix it for you. Also, I know that my great-great aunt owns a Maytag store, and for most people that order parts, she puts it in as professional parts order so that you can get it at a discount (i.e., the price the professional would have to pay). Your local store might do the same for you, especially if you know them personally (sometimes even if you don't just to have some business). If you don't have a local small store, be prepared to pay through the nose for the parts...might be better off to buy another dryer as someone else suggested.

Also, look around for used dryers...maybe one of them could be gotten for cheap, and the parts scavenged off of it. My father in law is an expert at finding those old junkers and using parts off of them (his wife really likes the old one she has and won't give up on it until they just can't fix it anymore). Try garage sales or newspaper classifieds for a cheap one, sometimes the timers off of a similar model, even off of the non-gas will work if you really don't want to give up your current one.

If/when you get the timer and need some help putting it on, let me know...as I said, my father in law is excellent at putting them back together, I could put you in touch with him, or just find out what he says and give you the information.

Good Luck!!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Update.Seams depending on what cycle its on it won't shut off.Now let me explain this like your a 2 year old. When I start the dryer and it runs through its cycle and it reaches the end of the cycle it will turn off like its supposed to.But the timer will continue to run and when it gets to the next cycle it will start back up and run that cycle and so on.But Now depending on what cycle I put it on.it will either stick or work correctly.but when it sticks you can open the door have it come to a compleat stop close the door and it starts back up without having to hit the start button. As soon as I get some money I will call the repiar guy.This is the 3rd repair that its needed. The first a senser broke so it would not heat up. The second needed the gasket in the back replaced.Now it won't stop.And No its not under warrenty.its too old.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> Update.Seams depending on what cycle its on it won't shut off.Now let me explain this like your a 2 year old...


Should I be offended??  I read through the whole thing...I was sure I was understanding what you were saying...maybe not....oh well. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Should I be offended??  I read through the whole thing...I was sure I was understanding what you were saying...maybe not....oh well. Sorry I couldn't help.


No I was explaining it to everyone in a 2 year old way so we get exsactly whats happening sense one member is confused


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> No I was explaining it to everyone in a 2 year old way so we get exsactly whats happening *sense *one member is confused


Do not take this the wrong way, but when describing a "technical" problem, it is often important to pay attention to your grammer!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

paisanol69 said:


> Do not take this the wrong way, but when describing a "technical" problem, it is often important to pay attention to your grammer!


it would also help if TSG spell checker would do its job better


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Johnpost hit it on the head. The timer is shot.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


> Johnpost hit it on the head. The timer is shot.


used to fix it by taking the knob off and cleaning the lint out.is this a hard job or leave it to the pros.and how much does a job like that run


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

timer will run about $40 to $100, if you remove the back panel about 6 or 7 screws, two screws hold the timer in, pull straight out on the knob and you will see them. what happened is two contacts welded together. I'm assuming that this dryer is about 25 yrs old because you say its a 60 series. If you dare to open the timer pry the two contacts apart then take a fingernail file to clean the two contacts up but its a temp fix. That dryer was built by Whirlpool with Sear's name on it "Kenmore"


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Tapeuup said:


> timer will run about $40 to $100, if you remove the back panel about 6 or 7 screws, two screws hold the timer in, pull straight out on the knob and you will see them. what happened is two contacts welded together. I'm assuming that this dryer is about 25 yrs old because you say its a 60 series. If you dare to open the timer pry the two contacts apart then take a fingernail file to clean the two contacts up but its a temp fix. That dryer was built by Whirlpool with Sear's name on it "Kenmore"


heres a pic of the dryer


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

yep, built by Whirlpool, if you open the door the model number will be a little tag and start with 110.XXXXXXXX Post the model and I'll tell you how much a timer is.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Good dryers and would be worth fixing, its aprox 10 yrs old


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Your washer is also built by Whirlpool, I have one as well.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yes washers a whirlpool ok dryer number 110.97565110


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Part # 3392250

$ 72.77 

Go or call sears and give them the Part# and it should be 72.77 + tax


----------

